# Does the Terracross have weak sidewalls?



## smittyl (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been trying to decide between a new set of Terracross or Bighorn tires on my BF 750. I recently read some reviews saying the Terracross had weak sidewalls. Any info from the collective wisdom of MIMB?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not true especially with the new XDs. A great all around tire trusted my millions. One of the best trail tire there is. I went with GBCs version which are the Grim Reapers. Very good tire as well.


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

i have a set on my 750 and they are great....ride on all kinds off creek beds and never had a problem


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

That is the original terracrosses the new xds are awesome


----------



## smittyl (Jan 4, 2012)

Ive been checking out those Grim Reapers....those things look pretty sweet. 8 ply!


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I have the XDs on my brute and I love em. would recommend them to anyone.


----------

